# Flemish Giant named Bruce



## JimD (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't often list up a bun from a shelter, but this big guy really needs a 4ever home.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23277252

I went over to the Teterboro Animal Shelterto drop off newspapers, and I asked if I could take a look at Bruce.
What big beautiful bunnie!!
He's in a big cage, but could do better in a larger living area.
He's shedding up a storm, but that's to be expected with the heat and stress.
He's a bit territorial. Not surprised.... with being displaced and all. He probably thinks he's been given up on. His owner surrendered him.
This big guy needs a nice home with a bigger area to live in....and plenty of TLC!!!
I asked if there was an option to foster him while they continue to look for a 4-ever home....and they said "Yes!".


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

ray:


----------



## pla725 (Aug 6, 2012)

He looks young. If I come across anyone looking for aFlemish Giant I will send them your way.


----------

